# SGI Beach Report 3/16



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

Spent a week of vacation at St. George with the wife's family last week. The weather didnt cooperate until Wednesday. I went down to the cut that morning and didnt have much luck because of the current ripping out of the bay. I started on the beach around 10 and fished to about 3PM. The black drum were tearing it up. I threw back a bunch of those and some short pomps. I was glad to see the keeper pompano. 

The next day I fished for about 2 hours and didn't catch anything worth keeping. I did reuse a croaker at about 300 yards off the beach in the canoe. After an hour soak I noticed the rod bent over but no line running out. Turned out to be about a 3 foot blacktip. The in-laws would rather go out to eat than cook, so I froze everything and brought it home.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I appreciate you sharing your trip with us. I'm probably about 2 weeks out from being able to get after them....but I sure wish that I could get out there now ! Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great report. Gonna chase turkeys saturday morning and head down to the Cape that night to get some surf action sunday morning!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good report. Thanks


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Googan! Good report and I'm sure that was some good eats. Any of my old girlfriends ask about me while you were there? Nevermind. You probably didn't have time to go to any nursing homes.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Piercfh said:


> Spent a week of vacation at St. George with the wife's family last week. The weather didnt cooperate until Wednesday. I went down to the cut that morning and didnt have much luck because of the current ripping out of the bay. I started on the beach around 10 and fished to about 3PM. The black drum were tearing it up. I threw back a bunch of those and some short pomps. I was glad to see the keeper pompano.
> 
> The next day I fished for about 2 hours and didn't catch anything worth keeping. I did reuse a croaker at about 300 yards off the beach in the canoe. After an hour soak I noticed the rod bent over but no line running out. Turned out to be about a 3 foot blacktip. The in-laws would rather go out to eat than cook, so I froze everything and brought it home.
> 
> ...


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Headed to STG plantation today for spring break. Where the pompano off the beach right by the cut? Or just anywhere on the beach?


----------

